# Missfire/Backfire



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This may not be the issue and possibly I'm shootin' in the dark, but do you have a tune? If so does the tune take into account your exhaust modifications?


----------



## Vegasbake (Oct 7, 2017)

no tune all factory minus exhaust


----------

